# طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)



## مايكل منير حبيب (13 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة أنا طلبت الطلب ده قبل كده لكن محدش عرف يجيبه
أنا عايز أى ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)
الفريق ده بيقدم ترانيم جميلة فى قناة أغابى زى (لو يوم حسيت بانى) و (يا خالق الكون).
أو حتى حد يقولى اسم الشريط اللى فيه الترنيمتين دول.
أرجو الرد


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

*فى الحقيقة يا مايكل انا دورت على الترنمتين دول كتييير على الفاضى 
لكن اللى انا عرفته ان اصدارات فريق القلب المرنم شريطين فقط
هما: شريط سيدى يسوع & شريط مين لينا غيرك
معلش كان نفسى اساعدك...صلى من اجلى​*


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

شكرا على تعبك معايا يا ginajoojoo
و ربنا معاكى


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

مع الاسف بحثت بس مش لاقى  اى ترانيم 
انا سمعتهم على قناة اغابى وعندى لك فكرة حلوة 
انت تخش على موقع قناة اغابى  وتشغل البث الحى للقناة على النت 
ولما تلاقى الترانيم دى سجلها بأى برنامج 
واذا معندكش برنامج ممكن تسجل من على نسخة الويندوز 
من خلال 
sound recorder 
فى قائمة Entertainment
 Accessories
all programs
انا اسف مقدرتش اعمل دة عندى لان النت عندى ضعيف والاذاعه على النت محتاجه سرعه كويسه


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

شكرا ليك يا oesi_no
شكرا على نصيحتك و أنا هانفذها
صلى من أجلى


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*



مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> شكرا ليك يا oesi_no
> شكرا على نصيحتك و أنا هانفذها
> صلى من أجلى


يبقا متنساش ترفعلى الترانيم


----------



## peterrafek (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## peterrafek (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## peterrafek (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Pierre Becks (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم لفريق القلب المرنم (كنيسة مارجرجس ألماظة)*

​Hi all, 
law 3ayzeen ay 7aga men keneeset marigerges almaza please visit this site:
www.stgeorgealmaza.com


----------

